# Can I do image backup to CD (Burner), then later a restore to new hard drive?



## Iluv2watch (Apr 3, 2008)

Can I do image backup to CD (Burner), then later a restore to new hard drive?

Using utility like mfslive or mfstools can I copy/backup a HR10-250Gb image to a CD Burner? I understand this would have to be a compressed file, 250Gb hard drive size to 500Mb CD . 
If yes, what would be the command line?
My config: 
hda IDE Primary Master Original HR10 250Gb Tivo drive 
hdc IDE Secondary Master CD-ROM with Bootable mfs utility CD 
hdd IDE Secondary Slave CD-Burner 

If above is possible, then at a later time, how do I do a restore from the CD, and expand to a new larger 500Gb drive? What would be the command line? 
My config would be:
hda IDE Primary Master new larger 500Gb drive 
hdc IDE Secondary Master CD-ROM with Bootable mfs utility CD 
hdd IDE Secondary Slave CD with HR10 250Gb image 

thanks


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Yes. You can copy the image back up file to a cd.

The only thing is, I don't think you restore the image directly from the cd. I think you would copy from the cd to a folder on the pc, then restore(point winmfs) to that file.

This would be using winmfs of course. Might be different using some of the other tools you mentioned.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot back up directly to a CDR, you must back up to a FAT drive ( a thumb drive is good for this, if not a spare HDD of a few gigs). You can then burn the backup file to a CDR as a data file, in Windows or whatever your normal desktop OS.
You can then mount that CDR in the MFSTools Linux and directly restore that to your target HDD.


----------



## Caesarv (Apr 5, 2008)

I want to upgrade my HD Tivo from 160GB to 500 or 750GB. I have access to a bit-by-bit disk copier at work, but if I use this I think I will end up with 500GB drive with a 160GB partition (which would be pointless.) If I go down this path, I am not sure how to reclaim the non-partitioned portion of the drive.

I also have access to the professional versions of Ghost. I am pretty sure I can put the drive into a USB enclosure and then make an image to a 1TB hard drive (the CD idea was funny! ) Once done, I can then substitute the 500GB drive and restore it. I know I can tell Ghost to expand the partition to use the entire drive.

Will this idea work on a TiVo HD. Does this really void the warranty....and how would they be able to tell (assuming I kept the original drive)?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't use ghost or any other commercial utilities for tivo upgrading. Use mfslive or WinMFS.



> Does this really void the warranty....and how would they be able to tell (assuming I kept the original drive)?


The tivo logs the model of your hard drive pretty often, and this information is part of what gets uploaded during a daily call. But, if you have a warranty issue, just put in the original drive, a tivo csr won't have access to this information.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need and mfstools based program. Only they know how to deal with the TiVo drive structure, and expand capacity.

Ghost and commercial drive copiers, if anything, can only do a byte for byte drive copy of a TiVo drive.


----------

